# the worst part about living in Spain



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I´ve had my daughter and her boyfriend over for a few days and its been wonderful, altho she and I are quitte "firey" together (too much alike apparently!?), it was wonmderful to see her and she´s got a really nice boyfriend at long last !!?? I hope this one is "the one"!!!

Anyway they´ve gone back this evening and I´m absolutely heart broken. Í´ve sobbed my heart out since I dropped them off at the airport. This is the one thing about living here that I hate so much. Its great when my daughters come out, but when they leave it kills me. Dont underestimate how much you´re gonna miss your close family if you leave them behind in the UK

Jo xx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> I´ve had my daughter and her boyfriend over for a few days and its been wonderful, altho she and I are quitte "firey" together (too much alike apparently!?), it was wonmderful to see her and she´s got a really nice boyfriend at long last !!?? I hope this one is "the one"!!!
> 
> Anyway they´ve gone back this evening and I´m absolutely heart broken. Í´ve sobbed my heart out since I dropped them off at the airport. This is the one thing about living here that I hate so much. Its great when my daughters come out, but when they leave it kills me. Dont underestimate how much you´re gonna miss your close family if you leave them behind in the UK
> 
> Jo xx


Yes, that must be awful, especially with your daughter. And I do know quite a lot of people who have said that the one reason they would go back is to be closer to family and friends again.
I lived in London for a very long time while my family were in Scotland, so when I moved here, it didnt seem that different in terms of distance. And I also have family here too, so its a different situation from yours, but it is sad when they are so far away.


----------



## kloegman (Dec 4, 2008)

jojo said:


> I´ve had my daughter and her boyfriend over for a few days and its been wonderful, altho she and I are quitte "firey" together (too much alike apparently!?), it was wonmderful to see her and she´s got a really nice boyfriend at long last !!?? I hope this one is "the one"!!!
> 
> Anyway they´ve gone back this evening and I´m absolutely heart broken. Í´ve sobbed my heart out since I dropped them off at the airport. This is the one thing about living here that I hate so much. Its great when my daughters come out, but when they leave it kills me. Dont underestimate how much you´re gonna miss your close family if you leave them behind in the UK
> 
> Jo xx


Hope you're feeling better Jo.

Do you know of any 'welcoming' groups or community groups that welcome new residents to Spain and give them local information?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

kloegman said:


> Hope you're feeling better Jo.
> 
> Do you know of any 'welcoming' groups or community groups that welcome new residents to Spain and give them local information?


Steve Hall, who´s on here fairly regularly, is involved in a group which welcomes and helps new arrivals.... Expat portal, living in Spain, retiring in Spain. | thisisspain.info

Maybe send him a message, I´m sure he´ll be only too happy to advise and help.

However, we´re here and altho you dont get to see us face to face, we´re sometimes informative and helpful ????? In fact when I first moved to Spain this forum was invaluable for info, friendship and a bit of a laugh 

Jo xxxx


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Well its nice to see them come, but sometimes its nice to see them go.

For instance my Daughter could talk a glass eye to sleep,.....so after a week or so of none stop jabber, I am happy to get back to a bit of peace and quiet,...........must be getting too long in the tooth I reckon.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

littleredrooster said:


> Well its nice to see them come, but sometimes its nice to see them go.
> 
> For instance my Daughter could talk a glass eye to sleep,.....so after a week or so of none stop jabber, I am happy to get back to a bit of peace and quiet,...........must be getting too long in the tooth I reckon.


When I first left the UK I thought I´d be like that, especially with the daughter who´s just gone. We´re very similar in personality apparently and we do clash if we spend too much time together. But when she and her boyfriend left tonight I fell apart. I guess its also cos I was over in the UK for a couple of weeks last week and I´d got used to the hustle bustle of having my family around me. I´ve got my two younger kids here with me, but it seems so quiet and dull now

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

XTreme and I could come and spoil the calm! Not sure how many donkeys you could get in your swimming pool but I'm sure he'd know. 

Seriously, I know what you mean about missing people - hope it's better in the morning!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Jo .... hope you are feeling brighter this morning!

You are right it is sad when the go back home ... but even when I lived in the UK I spent a couple of years living in Somerset and my family were in Sheffield .... I could only visit them every month or so and the drive used to take me 4 to 5 hours! ... which is not too much different to flying from UK to spain!

I wonder if you were still in the UK .. presumaly the girls would have already left home and be independent ? ..... and they may have only visited you every couple of weeks depending on where they lived ? ..... so maybe its not that different but feels like it because you "know" you are in different Countries.......perhaps its a bit of empty nest syndrome .

I miss my 2 terribly sometimes ... and yes its worse when they have been over and then go again .... but at the same time I like to comfort myself with the thought that they have their own lives and that means I did an ok job ... and they dont need to be with me so much ...... not because they can be, or because they dont want to be (I dont think??) but because they are building their own families and friends etc ....

You are right people should remain aware of how they might miss people they love very much when the move to another Country ... but I suppose one of the upsides to that is that when they do visit you spend quality time with them .... fun time and in a great place!

Sue xxx


----------

